# North West Indiana - Boss 9.2 Poly V Plow for sale - $4000



## B-Rad (Nov 14, 2008)

Used Boss 9.2 Poly V Plow for sale. This plow came with a truck we purchased and we do not need the plow. Plow works like it should cutting edges are good. No holes is poly.

I do have a mounting kit available (brackets and wiring. No controller) that came off a 1999 F350 if any one is interested for an additional $500
Let me know if you have any questions. Call or text Two19-Eight63-Four174

Thanks for looking


----------



## B-Rad (Nov 14, 2008)

Bump for an Early Snow in November.
Also I am open to reasonable offers!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I might know a guy. I know nothing about boss. He has a new last year boss straight blade on a 2015 superduty. He needs a setup for a 2003 superduty. But he would then run the straight on the 2003, and the v on the 2015. 
Would your v be compatible with that scenario?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> I might know a guy. I know nothing about boss. He has a new last year boss straight blade on a 2015 superduty. He needs a setup for a 2003 superduty. But he would then run the straight on the 2003, and the v on the 2015.
> Would your v be compatible with that scenario?


Everything on the truck side would be the same. Only the controller would be different.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Awsome I'll send him a text.

So to be clear. After truck side was installed on the 03. Just move the straight blade and controller to 03, and move v and controller to the 15?


----------



## B-Rad (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes that is correct


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

is that price with shipping? if so I would be willing to take the mount and wiring off of your hands.


----------



## B-Rad (Nov 14, 2008)

Plow Sold! Mount still available


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

I couldnt wait any longer. We had snow on the way so got a new one, Thank you any way


----------

